# Festivum



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a festivum in my 90 gallon semi agressive tank and will be setting up a 75 cichlid tank soon which I plan to stock with a tiger oscar, a firemouth and a jack dempsey. Would my festivum be happy added to these other cichlids? I would like a 4th fish in the cichlid tank and I already have this guy and the 90 gallon will be over stocked when all the fish get to full size. I would have to wait a little while for the new fish to grow a little before moving the festuvum over because he is already about 5 inches


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Unrelated, but with all the holiday season stuff being talked about right now, I read the title of your thread as "Festivus."


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

too bad he isnt red and green


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> too bad he isnt red and green


 Nice one.


----------

